# Library Spotlight - CinePerc



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 27, 2021)

Get it here - https://cinesamples.com/product/cin...V29gNKB4S-zU4bGLcAYXhoOFc_mtm5X0aAp_BEALw_wcB

Free patches and multis - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2qr7dxzdsruzkte/AACiw28PZ4a65dbpG0vMxI8Za?dl=0


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 27, 2021)

Did you notice how Cinesamples raised all their prices before the 50% off? Tina Guo went up something shocking. Not very impressed!

Have you tried the percussion in AROOF? It was on sale for $218 US last sale and the percussion is a real highlight.

600 Aussie dollars will hopefully be about what Afflatus comes down to during BF so will save for that, but Cineperc does sound great. And thanks for the tip about True Strike.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Did you notice how Cinesamples raised all their prices before the 50% off? Tina Guo went up something shocking. Not very impressed!
> 
> Have you tried the percussion in AROOF? It was on sale for $218 US last sale and the percussion is a real highlight.
> 
> 600 Aussie dollars will hopefully be about what Afflatus comes down to during BF so will save for that, but Cineperc does sound great. And thanks for the tip about True Strike.


What is AROOF? Typing the acronym for the library isn't yielding any results on google.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 27, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> What is AROOF? Typing the acronym for the library isn't yielding any results on google.











Spitfire Audio — Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## zwhita (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you Cory for your generosity in sharing the patches and multis. I've seen the inconsistency issue with the Timpani's mentioned on this forum before, and given Cinesamples track record, it will probably never be fixed by them. Your multis are exactly what I felt I could use in some future projects.

Whatever price one ends up paying, Cineperc is probably going to be worth it in the long term. So well recorded and for the most part, very comprehensive and well organized.


----------



## Artemi (Sep 27, 2021)

thanks for your review


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for the review and the multis. What exactly goes into making the multis humanized?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 27, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Thanks for the review and the multis. What exactly goes into making the multis humanized?


I go under the hood in each patch and use one of Kontakt's scripts to add note humanising at different percentages for each instrument while leaving usually one without it. Then I just keep adjusting them until I feel it's right for that instrument combination.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi @Cory Pelizzari ,

Thank You for making this detailed video of CinePerc. It's a vast perc library. One of the best imho. 

It is my Go-To Perc. library, although I have many other libraries as well, which I also use. I just love the quality of the samples, and how they sound in the Sony Stage. They have a very detailed, and musical sound. 

Also Thanks for the additional fixed presets, and the useful Multis.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 6, 2021)

Oh,

I should also add that I'm looking forward to ProjecSam's next big Update for *True Strike 1*. 

I also think that if you have EW-Hollywood Perc OPUS edition, along with their Storm Drum 2, and Storm Drum 3 you get quite a bit of Perc. power. But that requires having three EW libraries.


----------



## Geomir (Oct 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I should also add that I'm looking forward to ProjecSam's next big Update for *True Strike 1*.


They listened to you! They released it after reading your post! It's available since today!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2021)

Geomir said:


> They listened to you! They released it after reading your post! It's available since today!


Hi @Geomir ,

Yes, how do you like that ? 

I got the notification on YouTube, but didn't get an email yet about the update. I will watch the videos.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Geomir (Oct 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Geomir ,
> 
> Yes, how do you like that ?
> 
> ...


Maybe you should be asking more requests from companies, it seems they respect you!


----------

